# Doesn't ANYONE like Prince Caspian? **pouting** pix included



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

hey, post what you liked and didn't like . . . Okay, I took off the Ben Barnes crush thing . . .  Sometimes I am so pathetic for even me . . .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: nonsense: How'd you like Prince Caspian?*

havent had the chance to see it :tears:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: nonsense: How'd you like Prince Caspian?*

Oh stacy . . . i feel for you . . .  it was the best . . .ever. . . and I instantly made three new crushes for my list . . .  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: nonsense: How'd you like Prince Caspian?*

My fav. part in the whole movie is where Edmund stabs the ice thingy and says, "I know-- you had it sorted." and then the battle scene and then the song at the end, if you haven't seen the movie, type in The Call by Regina Specktor and the song should come up. It is so pretty!

Oh, yeah I might mention I saw the entire movie on youtube. (I honestly didn't know that was illegal) I kind of feel bad for watching it now tho, even though I hadn't known. I can't wait for the movie to come out! I am looking forward to Dawn Treader and Last Battle.!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: nonsense: How'd you like the **PRINCE CASPIAN** movie? pix*

The pix are from http://narniaweb.com/gallery


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: nonsense: How'd you like the **PRINCE CASPIAN** movie? pix*

hehe, who polled? this is so fun . . .talking to myself . . .that is . . . :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: sigh, I'm going to scroll up and go over the pix again . . . . :shades: :leap: :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: nonsense: How'd you like the **PRINCE CASPIAN** movie? pix*

*pout* when I added another poll option the results got erased. Sigh--- okay, but 3 voted haven't seen it and I voted seen it and loved it . . . . yes, I am aware you are all staring at me . .. but i am really bored right now . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: nonsense: How'd you like the **PRINCE CASPIAN** movie? pix*

hehe stacy . . . this is like what, the third time you've had to enter a poll vote?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: nonsense: How'd you like the **PRINCE CASPIAN** movie? pix*

*giggle* I give up . . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: nonsense: How'd you like the **PRINCE CASPIAN** movie? pix*

Ha! Another vote! My the polls are slow today . . . :hair: :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Here I am again--- to bring this rediculous thing to the top of the page again . . . all fresh for another 5 hour day of online school . . .blah . . . blah . . .blah . . . :leap:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

So are you all tired of me yet? lol . . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

And More Pix!!!! Do you want me to keep adding or stop already?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

and more pix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

okay I am officially done now. I am sure I am getting on everyone's nerves . . . school's out now, and I am free! :leap: to fly . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I would like to know who/what/where on the poll results. It's starting to tickle my curiousity. . .


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

whoa- I despise teen idol, teen heart throbs etc etc...
:doh: 

Perhaps for that reason alone I will not watch the movie.
I wanna see "Burn after Reading"- Cohen brothers are excellent.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

hehe--- I know, my mom think's it's ridiculous too---- but it is a great movie. I'm not the type of girl to jump after guys. I still have a crush on a guy I liked as a nine yo. :roll: but the movie was really bloodstirring and very smooth itself. I loved the song at the end.


----------

